# [Heisec] Carrier IQ: Doch ein Fehler in der Smartphone-Diagnosesoftware



## Newsfeed (14 Dezember 2011)

Der Hersteller des als "Spyware" bezeichneten Diagnose-Tools hat weitere Details zur Arbeitsweise der Software veröffentlicht und einen Fehler eingeräumt. Google-Chef Schmidt nannte das Tool derweil "Keylogger".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Weiterlesen...


----------

